# TOWING BOAT TRAILOR WITH FRONT WHEEL VEHICLE



## EMORY7568 (Feb 27, 2019)

Looking for input on towing a aluminum boat with trailor with 20hp with a gmc terrain 2.4 with front wheel drive. will I run into issues with a a front wheel drive?

**** NEW INFO **** BOAT /TRIAOR INFO SAYS 1400LBS WICH ID BE SURPRISED IF ITS THAT HEAVY, ITS A 16 FT ALUMICRAFT WITH A STEERING CONSOLE AND FRONT AND BACK DECK WITH A 20HP MERC....MY ETERRAIN SAYS 1500 TOW CAP.....RAMPS I GO ON ARE CONCRETE AND VERY FEW ARE GRAVEL ....


----------



## MrGiggles (Feb 27, 2019)

EMORY7568 said:


> Looking for input on towing a aluminum boat with trailor with 20hp with a gmc terrain 2.4 with front wheel drive. will I run into issues with a a front wheel drive?



Possibly on steep ramps, but a lot of people do it. Weight transfer is working against you with FWD. 

As long as you have access to decent paved ramps that aren't too steep, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Feb 27, 2019)

Won't be a problem with a lightweight tin boat. 

If the boat/trailer weighed more than 3500# I would be concerned.

That said, I towed/launched/pulled out our 3500# Ski Nautique with FWD Ford Flex once (truck was in shop), steep ramp, no problems but I was nervous.


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 27, 2019)

I use my 5spd Camry to pull my little 1436 around without any issues - though the launches I've used have all been well sloped and paved.


----------



## Crazyboat (Feb 28, 2019)

I'll add this, if you live in a hilly area you'll want some momentum going up a steep hill if it is raining out. 

I had a little Chevy Cavalier back in the 80's was towing a package that was under 1000 pounds, going up this hill I was fine until the road narrowed and the lady coming down the hill creped to a crawl and I had to come to a full stop behind her. I literally started sliding backwards on the hill when I took my foot off the brake.

Scary shit right there let me tell you, somehow I got traction and took a side street to the next hill and made the turn up with momentum again.


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 28, 2019)

When I said I could tow it with my camry I meant that I could do it safely...on any roadway.


----------

